# Top 10 Giant Movie Monsters



## Desecrated (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## noodles (Jan 31, 2008)

Godzilla is not number one? False.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree, Godzilla is a ton of fun,


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm afraid to watch this in case it has Cloverfield spoilers  I was actually afraid to click on this thread in case the preview image on the video was a Cloverfield spoiler


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 31, 2008)

it's cloverfield safe.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 31, 2008)

noodles said:


> Godzilla is not number one? False.



+1  

Does anybody remember the Attack of the Monolith Monsters?


----------



## Korbain (Jan 31, 2008)

King kong! he was a monkey/gorilla! but a monster of a one


----------



## noodles (Jan 31, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> +1
> 
> Does anybody remember the Attack of the Monolith Monsters?



Do you mean *GIANT SKYSCRAPERS OF STONE MOVING ACROSS THE EARTH*?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 31, 2008)

That's was entertaining!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 31, 2008)

noodles said:


> Do you mean *GIANT SKYSCRAPERS OF STONE MOVING ACROSS THE EARTH*?



I loved that movie!


----------



## noodles (Jan 31, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I loved that movie!



I was back in college and stoned off my ass when I saw it, and it still made no fucking sense.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 31, 2008)

That list was ok. It did make me miss watching Gamera movies on MST3K.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 31, 2008)

The giant claw? fuck the giant claw.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 31, 2008)

Did they mention Alien or Predator? Easily, the two best movie monsters ever.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 31, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Did they mention Alien or Predator? Easily, the two best movie monsters ever.



I think that they weren't mentioned due to their normal size. You gatta be big to get on that list.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 31, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I think that they weren't mentioned due to their normal size. You gatta be big to get on that list.



Oh, i just now noticed that 

Best big monster? Hmm. if i had to pick.. What about those giant fucking walker things from War of the Worlds?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 31, 2008)

What happened to these?


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Oh, i just now noticed that
> 
> Best big monster? Hmm. if i had to pick.. What about those giant fucking walker things from War of the Worlds?



Those things were definitely supremely menacing. 

That video had a serious lack of:








EDIT: The monster at 0:53 looks like it's got a boner.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 31, 2008)

excellent


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 31, 2008)

and the one from "The Host" are my personal favorites.


----------



## noodles (Jan 31, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Oh, i just now noticed that
> 
> Best big monster? Hmm. if i had to pick.. What about those giant fucking walker things from War of the Worlds?



Sorry, Ken, but I have to cancel you for referencing something involving tom Cruise.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 31, 2008)

Godzilla is the best big movie monster, all nostalgia aside.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 31, 2008)

noodles said:


> Sorry, Ken, but I have to cancel you for referencing something involving tom Cruise.



that was just the first picture i found. They look badass no matter what movie or picture they're in. I like the one on the cover Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds album too.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 1, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Oh, i just now noticed that
> 
> Best big monster? Hmm. if i had to pick.. What about those giant fucking walker things from War of the Worlds?



i'll put a vote on that. Those mother fuckers were scarey as lol. Fucking tanks couldn't even take them down! only tom cruise could! and theres only 1 tom cruise in this world!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually Tom Cruise didn't stop jackshit. The microbes that the Martians had no defense for did. 

See the modern version of War of the Worlds sucks goat balls. The 50's version is much better.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2008)

Thunderchild got its shit OWNED.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2008)

Monster Video said:


> Oh yeah, it's goddamn Gamera!


----------



## kmanick (Feb 4, 2008)

How could these guys not make the list
awesome movie
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Om8uYqTOysA&feature=related


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2008)

Movie Guy said:


> Oh watch watch... here comes the green shit. Oh, not the green shit. [/monotone]


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 4, 2008)

The giant claw? what. the. cunt.


----------

